

Ask HN: MVP ticketing micro service marketing and kickstarting - greenail

Inspired by Joe Armstrong&#x27;s post on Minimal Viable Programs, I wanted to see if I could learn a bit of bootstrapping and marketing experience by trying to create a very basic trouble ticketing system.  I suppose you could use Github for tickets, and maybe there are other existing solutions that make this moot.  If there is something that obviates the need for this please call it out.  Below is a very basic API I was experimenting with.<p>the ticket (in elixir) would be something like<p><pre><code>    defstruct [:id, :title, :description, :creator, :owner, :created_at, :updated_at, :read_at, :label

    new(creator.id) :: ticket # creates a blank ticket
    new(creator.id,ticket) :: ticket # creates a ticket with 
    update(updater.id,ticket) :: ticket # 
    close(updater.id,ticket.id) :: true|false #sets status to closed  
    get(ticket.id) :: ticket #  returns a ticket 
    transfer(ticket, new_owner.id) :: ticket # transfers ownership of a ticket
</code></pre>
The next obvious step is to put authentication and relations in front of this very basic system.<p><pre><code>    new_user
    list(user)
    list(user,status: :open|:closed)
    history(user)
    assign(user.id,ticket.id)
</code></pre>
Then a stretch funding goal could be setup for a web gui, and mobile app.<p>Wondering if this is something I could launch via Kickstarter and say offer 10k tickets and 50 users for the first year for  $20 in funding?  I&#x27;ve been in b2b enterprise sales for many years.  I&#x27;ve never attempted to do any direct marketing, and I&#x27;m looking for somewhere or something to cut my teeth a bit.<p>Is Joe right that this is too much of a MVP to fund in a kickstarter way?
Has there been success with launching micro services via kickstarter?
If trouble tickets isn&#x27;t the &quot;thing&quot;, what micro service would you fund?
If you would like to collaborate on this with me, please let me know.  I plan on using Elixir to implement.
======
jtwebman
Go for it! I would always take action over no action.

